# reusable expandable foam



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

ok does anyone know how to rotate pics on here? Mine are always sideways...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure about that, you may have to rotate them before you post. 

Great find BTW!! Looks like it's sold at Kmart & a few other places too. It's cheaper than Great Stuff too!

I found this after some googling about Great Stuff:

Reusing Great Stuff.











> Here's how to reuse an open can of Great Stuff.
> 
> When you're finished with your project, put a long pipe cleaner in the tube and tooth picks in the can nozzle and dispensing lever. Wait overnight until cured or until your next project and pull the things out. You'll be good to go. Great Stuff used to publish this information in little pamphlets on their cans, that's how I learned of this. I'm sure they figured out that it is more profitable to withhold this information. A dispicable approach to business in my opinion.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

that's useful info! If only I would have known before...hehe live and learn...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I was going to ask about price. I wonder how it expands, and how carvable it is.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> I was going to ask about price. I wonder how it expands, and how carvable it is.


I used it last night on something for my reaper victim, and I think it's the same as far as quality. I think it was 4 bucks at Dollar General.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

My local Walmart sells GS at $3.97.

I had one prop take up 17 cans this year.


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

I saw that at DG too, wasn't sure how well it would work...so opted for GS. Now I am kinda sad bout it. However there is always next time


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

To keep my Great Stuff reusable I simply remove the plastic trigger when I am done using it and pour a little acetone into the end until it runs through. It dissolves the great stuff. I also pour a bit of acetone directly into the tip of the can. This has allowed me to reuse my GS over and over throughout the year. Most importantly, when actually dispensing your GS foam, be sure to hold the can upside down or eventually all the Co2 sprays out and you are left with a can of useless GS.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I usually just let it dry in the tube, then I unscrew it and use a stick to push the plug out of it. It usually isn'y too difficult to get it out. I wouldn't mind a cheaper version though, will have to check it out.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> went to dollar general and they had a different brand of expandable foam (as opposed to great stuff)-that is reusable.


I know great stuff sells a black colored foam, but it's more expensive than their regular foam. Did you happen to notice if Dollar General has this in black?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I used touch and foam way back pre-2010 when I couldn't find any great stuff. 

It fully cures more rigid than great stuff (which tends to remain a little flexible). 

So, for some applications, it's actually better. Would be easier to carve, for instance. But it was LOUSY for holding my skulls on bamboo.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

I know this topic is about the reusable foam at DG but Menards is having a 2 for $5 sale and their great stuff this week,really good deal


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

I will try and remember all these tips for the future. Funny though for some reason I thought dried great stuff was permanently bonded to a surface-even if it's just it's own tube-that is what prevented me from even trying to save the rest of the can.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

it bonded to my skin very well just this past summer!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

It peels off of some plastics quite well. The ones with a very smooth finish.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I know great stuff sells a black colored foam, but it's more expensive than their regular foam. Did you happen to notice if Dollar General has this in black?


I only saw it in white-at least at my local store.


----------

